# how long have you been shooting for?



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

I am 13 and i have been shooting since i was 3 years old.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Almost 2 years I think.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

17 years. 7 times a day, 30 minute sessions.... 739 arrows a day.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

for 10 years


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Since I could walk.

Only been seriously shooting for about five years though.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm 18 years old, and I've been shooting bows since I was 8 years old.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

about 7 i think


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I'm 14, and I started 3 years ago


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

4 1/2 years


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I got a little bow for Christmas when I was little and absolutely loved it.....when I got too big for it, I just gradually fell away from it....Just over a year I bought my first hunting bow and am now hooked....I love it...


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> 17 years. 7 times a day, 30 minute sessions.... 739 arrows a day.


Hold everything......lol...you aren't that old Rory......:tongue::thumbs_do


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

im 3 years now love it


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

3 years and doing great:thumbs_up


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

12 years, but only competatively for about 2.5 years


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

MOHALucan said:


> Hold everything......lol...you aren't that old Rory......:tongue::thumbs_do


My mom says I act that old sometimes :noidea:. So I guess I got confused


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

First took archery seriously when I was 10. I'm 17.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

2 years and 12 days on the dot :tongue: Started January 15th 2007.

Jake


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

bowboy0 said:


> 2 years and 12 days on the dot :tongue: Started January 15th 2007.
> 
> Jake


woww, only u jake!:tongue:

But ive been shooting 7 yrs. Startd whn i was 7


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

about 8 or 9 years been doing it since i was 4


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am 13 and will be 14 this year. I have been shooting a bow since I can ever remember. I was probably about five or so when I shot my first bow, but,I have been bowhunting for three years now.


----------



## JOEKILLA (Jan 14, 2009)

A week and a couple of days


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

id say i have been shooting for about 1.5 years or so.


----------



## ksbuckhunter09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Im 14 and i have been shooting for about 3 years.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Umm 8 months, I believe and a great 8 months it's been.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Since I was six.


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

15 long years for me:darkbeer:


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

11 years .Since I was 4


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

i have been shooting since i was 4 and so about 11 almost 12 years i have been shooten since im 15 about to turn 16 years old and still loven it lol:shade:


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been shooting since I was 7yrs old and I'm 15 at the end of April 2009, that makes it 8yrs right?

:cat:MiSsY sOxawprint:


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

bout a year


----------



## jtc (Jun 8, 2006)

*jtc*

30 years i am 78 and still at it


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been seriously shooting for 3 years, but I have been shooting the little red youth bow since I was 6 or so. I am 14 years old


----------

